

Ask HN: Does a potential founders financial history or credit rating matter? - evo_9

I have a friend who is considering a 'strategic default' on his home.  He is a software developer who I think will eventually try his hand at a start-up, most likely through the y-combinator/tech-stars type approach.<p>It got me wondering if this could potentially back-fire on him in the longrun because I know part of his plan is to relocate to the bay area once the rubble settles.<p>My question is this - if you are a potential business partner would you hold this against him? What if you were a vc/angle and he pitched his start-up idea? Does this affect his credibility or tarnish him or the idea in any way?
======
kls
The problem is that it does not tell a story. It may indicate that they are
financially irresponsible, but it also may indicate that they are willing to
(and have) bet it all on an idea. The first being a bad trait for a start-up
the latter being a very good trait. Overlooking the guy that would bet it all
out of worry of him being the guy who cannot manage money may eliminate some
people who have exactly what you are looking for.

~~~
evo_9
Do you think the richest american's are being financially irresponsible too,
or just shrewd?

[http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/09/business/economy/09rich.ht...](http://www.nytimes.com/2010/07/09/business/economy/09rich.html?_r=1&adxnnl=1&ref=business&src=me&adxnnlx=1280692832-V2NzsDsHxhiDPxlE+qG4Qw)

~~~
kls
I think that you summed up my point, it does not tell the whole story.

~~~
evo_9
Thanks - appreciate the feedback from everyone.

------
byoung2
It shouldn't affect the idea or the startup directly, but it will come into
play when he goes to sign a lease on office space, get a business line of
credit, apply for a merchant account, etc.

------
pclark
no.

